# Motor 6 RPM de doble sentido



## alvarr (May 31, 2010)

Buenas!!

Estoy interesado en usar un motor de unos 6 RPM, para mover una luz en un rail (riel). Debería ser de doble sentido de rotación.

Que motor debo elegir?

saludos, y gracias!


----------



## tecnogirl (May 31, 2010)

Es el rail de un tren de juguete ?

Si lo es, una solucion sencilla es: motor DC + caja de engranajes + mas un suiche DPDT
La caja de engranes proveera los 6 rpm que pides y el suiche DPDT puede hacer la inversion de giro en forma manual.

Saludos


----------



## alvarr (May 31, 2010)

hola tecnogirl, gracias.

no, el rail es un riel de cortina. 
y mas o menos tengo pensado hacerlo como esta marca comercial:












de todos modos, se puede hacer el switch DPDT igualmente, no?

saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (May 31, 2010)

Hubieras dicho esto desde un comienzo.... Bueno, si, son motores sincronicos que operan a tension y frecuencia de red (ej: 120VAC, 60 Hz) directamente y traen ya su caja de engranes y proveen pocos rpm en el eje. En tu imagen, hay una cajita que acompaña el motor. Alli debe estar el secreto de hacerlo reversible y debe ser algo mas que un suiche DPDT. Saludos


----------

